# Muay Thai in Phoenix.



## cfr (Aug 19, 2007)

Does anyone know of a Muay Thai school in Phoenix? Im having a tough time finding one that fits my location/ hours/ price/ etc.


----------



## K831 (Aug 22, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## bujuts (Aug 22, 2007)

Look up Rick Roufus in Tempe.  He's as heavy duty as they get.


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 26, 2007)

bujuts said:


> Look up Rick Roufus in Tempe. He's as heavy duty as they get.


 Agreed. If it's a drive you can do, I'd seek him out.


----------

